# Fresh water Clams



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Has anyone put these in their planted tanks before? I would like to put a couple in my new tank. I have a pond and i read somewhere that they kind of help filter the water.

if you have can you let me know if they would survive in a planted tank? and where can i get some.

TIA!


----------



## swilcoxen (Mar 17, 2007)

I personally have not tried the freshwater clams, but I've talked to a few folks who have and wound up with dead clams due to lack of sufficient food. 

I believe if you do a search you'll find a posting on this forum comparing them to pet rocks.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

hehe, yep, that's what they remind me of.

There are good reasons NOT to raise FW clams in your tanks with fish: 
-- FW clams are the intermediate hosts for several fish parasites
-- some FW bivalves are fish parasites themselves in larval stages
-- in general, the kinds of tanks needed to successfully keep bivalves alive are the kind we try to get rid of, namely, those with considerable bacterial or algae populations in the water column.
-- they reminded me of slow bulldozers, wreaking havoc with all in their path - plants, ornaments, whenever they decided to move 
-- usually they were barely visible, having buried themselves


----------

